# brbr or ogden bay



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i am wondering what these areas are like for hiking into i am looking to spread my knowledge of some of these areas i have hit farmington bay a few times and i sorta know that area enough but i was wondering what info or thoughts that i can get about these areas for hiking into all the info i have found on brbr was about boats so any thoughts or ideas would be helpful


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

both areas are great for walking. also dont forget some areas of the crane are good as well. put some rubber to the road and take a trip!


----------



## Tyweed (Oct 12, 2010)

There are alot of good places at BRBR just go to http://www.fws.gov/bearriver/ and get a hunting map and regulations and then compare to Google Earth. Make sure you are aware of the different regulations. I don't know anything about coming from the Perry side or Ogden Bay.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

whats the different regulations at the BRBR??


----------



## Tyweed (Oct 12, 2010)

Maybe i should have said the regulations that pertain to BRBR, like which dikes you can only have 10 shells on while shooting from or that your gun needs to be in a case or broke down while on refuge roads or in the parking lot.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

BRBR has a bunch of walk in access areas, the impoundments are diked and you can easily gain access to most units. Take a drive up there and you will be surprised at what you find. Just follow the rules as mentioned and put some miles under the boots. Ogden has walk in areas too, but you will generally find more people. I prefer a boat when hunting OB but lots of foot soldiers do well too.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i guess i should have asked the question a little different my bad my question is would it be worth it for me to take the almost 2 hour drive from payson up there to check it out i just dont want to drive it and not be worth it for me cause i have never once before been to brbr and ogden bay only once and i only know about farmington bay up that way


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

You might be wasting your time right now. Not many birds around and the ones that are here are not flying.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i guess on saturday i will just stick to farmington bay and find a new area out there again


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey man, you didn't happen to see a pair of black and orange Oakleys on the ground up at the Berry did you? I'm headed up Sunday and after my hunt I'm going to run back over where we were and see if I can find them. I can't find them anywhere and I'm thinking they might have fallen on the ground by that blind or something....


----------



## travis madden (Sep 29, 2007)

bigboybdub said:


> would it be worth it for me to take the almost 2 hour drive from payson up there to check it out i just dont want to drive it and not be worth it for me


If you learn something new about the area it is never a wasted trip there is only one way to find out. Good luck


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

travis madden said:


> bigboybdub said:
> 
> 
> > would it be worth it for me to take the almost 2 hour drive from payson up there to check it out i just dont want to drive it and not be worth it for me
> ...


Amen, my motto is You never know till you go.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Riverrat77 said:


> Hey man, you didn't happen to see a pair of black and orange Oakleys on the ground up at the Berry did you? I'm headed up Sunday and after my hunt I'm going to run back over where we were and see if I can find them. I can't find them anywhere and I'm thinking they might have fallen on the ground by that blind or something....


No I don't recall seeing them at all up there sorry


----------



## lifeisgood (Aug 31, 2010)

Go up to Farmington bay, since you know what your in for and hunt the morning shoot. Pack up when the birds stop flying and go explore Ogden bay or BRBR. If what you find looks good, hunt it in the evening. Since you live so far south I would stick to Ogden Bay, since an extra 40 minutes of sleep is worth much more to me now. Good luck


----------



## Jumpem&Pumpem (Feb 20, 2010)

Both provide fun opportunities for hiking in. Only problem is they are becoming more and more popular to the early season hunters and nothings worse than huffing it to a spot and having another group settle up next to you, especially after such a long drive. Definitely worth a visit for some time glassing.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i think i will hit them tomarow to at least check them out but i have no clue to get to brbr if anybody might be able to point me that way i havent found directions to there yet or im just blind and passed them up and i think i know how to get to ogden bay


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2010)

bigboybdub said:


> i guess i should have asked the question a little different my bad my question is would it be worth it for me to take the almost 2 hour drive from payson up there to check it out i just dont want to drive it and not be worth it for me cause i have never once before been to brbr and ogden bay only once and i only know about farmington bay up that way


you live in payson and you want to drive all the way up there to hunt ducks now?? why? haha :lol: i live in payson and love going up there and hunting those areas, but only when the migration is in full swing and theres not as many people crowding the marsh. theres plenty of places in and around payson that has just as good, if not better, early season duck and goose hunting! ive been going every other day for the past week and have shot limits just about every time i went. you have to work a little harder to find a good spot, but theres way less of a crowd!! in my opinion, save the gas money, spend some time close to home for now, then head up north when the hunting is real good.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

After reading some of this post, I took a drive out to BRBR this afternoon and believe me YOU DO NOT WANT TO WASTE YOUR TIME even on a drive. I saw a few ducks on the rest lake and NOTHING anywhere else. Several people out hunting but if it wasn't for seagulls I would not have seen another bird. Unit 2 has plenty of water to float a boat but there is no food for the birds. It was dry all summer.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Okay here's the deal you aint gonna get a straight answer from anybody here apparently. BRBR has water, it has birds. *YOU* need to go there and see for yourself. Everyone acts like the BRBR is such a secret place and nobody should have accurate info. There is foot access and there is boat access. Is this hotspotting? I really doubt it........  Here you go....... Water conditions weekly report
http://www.fws.gov/bearriver/hunting.html


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Well bear butt was right, this afternoon was a total waste, I now known where the birds weren't flying :lol: , only heard about 10 shots on the whole place. 

Come on up if you want, but don't expect a barrel burner.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

kill_'em_all said:


> bigboybdub said:
> 
> 
> > i guess i should have asked the question a little different my bad my question is would it be worth it for me to take the almost 2 hour drive from payson up there to check it out i just dont want to drive it and not be worth it for me cause i have never once before been to brbr and ogden bay only once and i only know about farmington bay up that way
> ...


the only place i know around here is utah lake and theres not to many areas that i know around there either i do hunt there often as well but i try to only go there during the week i am up to going just about anywhere to hunt i just dont know to many places as i am still new to waterfowl hunting


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Mojo1 said:


> Come on up if you want, but don't expect a barrel burner.


Sounds like this is the situation everywhere right now with the warm weather. I hope things pick up soon and the birds get moving again.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2010)

Mona res. is pretty good on the south end right now! ask around to hunt some farm ponds in the salem/payson/benjamin area too. alot of those ponds have young resident birds on them right now that havent been hunted at all this year. the locals dont really hunt the "good" spots this time of year, they wait for things to start freezing up. ive found most people really dont mind too much if you hunt their property for ducks, but dont even think about asking to hunt pheasants haha those are like gold to them. the river in nephi and benjamin is pretty good too. if we would get a little rain soon, white lake in goshen bay is awesome for ducks and geese, but currently its dry, but it doesnt take much to get water in that thing. those are just some places that have produced for me in the past, and theres other great spots, but like previously stated, it takes time to scout them out and find them.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

I am fairly new to payson so how would ones self get to the south.end of nona res? I know about the east side but I Have not seen a road from there down to the lake


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2010)

go to the boat launch on the west side of the lake, i dont know road names, but its not too hard to find. when you get there, drive down to the ramp and look along the shore line to the south of the ramp, theres a little dirt road that goes along the shore line clear down almost to the very end of the lake. its not something thats super easy to find in the dark, so go do some scouting in the day time and i think you'll see what im talking about. most those birds on the lake fly over the south end going to and from the fields in the morning and evening. with the water being really low, if you can find a layout boat, it would be in your advantage to get out a ways from the bank


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hunt close to home and master your area, that is the way of the wise!!


----------

